# Jerusalem-Not just history!!



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Very nice, I like the snow pictures.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice photo.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


>


sorry, but, i didn't expect snow there.. 
great!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

now u know


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I think it's good to have shots of Jerusalem that guide books almost never show.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great! keep it up

i'm going there tomorrow


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

bring some pics


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah i'll try

u should post more pix of the beautiful nieghborhoods around!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ur turn


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are those pics Dean? 

My first time seeing Jerusalem! I have to say, the architecture is gorgeous. The snow took me by surprise aswell! I didn't expect TOO MUCH snow. Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## adrianbelli (Jul 11, 2006)

wow!! very nice.

Que increible lugarkay:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

great picture ZOHAR! This city has really nice architecture, like the Israeli Foreign Ministry


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

koolkid said:


> Where are those pics Dean?
> 
> My first time seeing Jerusalem! I have to say, the architecture is gorgeous. The snow took me by surprise aswell! I didn't expect TOO MUCH snow. Thanks for sharing guys.


:nuts: yeah u're right... as soon as my friend sends me a CD with all the pix she took, i'll upload a few. thanks for the comments! c'mon ppl, comment, how many Jerusalem threads have u seen?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

is that in Mishkenot Sha'ananim?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great compilation...really like Israel and Jerusalem!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more please!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*NICE*

*WEST JERUSALEM VERY NICE, ANYONE HAVE EAST JERUSALEM (PALESTINE)PICS?*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

kuw01medan said:


> *WEST JERUSALEM VERY NICE, ANYONE HAVE EAST JERUSALEM (PALESTINE)PICS?*


Since you asked for them, here they are, and please do not shout.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Katamon*-new old neighbourhood









Talbie


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


>


that's Safra Square isn't it?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful, thanks for the lovely pictures.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

may I add some pix I took last November?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

sure but please in medium sizes


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ok here are a few pix I took during a November visit to Jerusalem 











if u guys want some more, let me know


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^great pics!
please more!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Do you guys have more pics of the old Katamon, which if I'm correct is the old Greek neighbourhood?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^aha
Greek monastery









Lutheran monastery









Greek colony 









San Semon monastery









International Christian consulitity in Jerusalem









Hospital


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great shots


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Gilo neighbourhood*








*
Har Homa*









*Arnona*










*Jerusalem*


















*City center*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful keep them coming


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Yes indeed, impressive old and new. :cheers:


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel parlament and the Israel museum












Yad Va Shem










the ancient city navel of the world


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wonderful


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Cold days in Jerusalem
























French Hill (HaGiv'a Ha-Tzarfatit)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the winter pix r great!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

the border between old city to a new city


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

awwwwwwwww I like this one (btw next week snow is returning back!!!)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

how come ppl r not responding?


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Great photos, I like the one with the light shining through the clouds.  Very uh... biblical:lol: Maybe god is watching over the city:nuts:

Keep posting:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

from flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

israelinphotos.com


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

The modern and contemporary architecture is very peculiar..I don't know if I like, yet it is interesting


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

jerusalem is gorgeous!!!! tough some buildings really need a renovation specially in the old city!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr























'


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

gorgeous, charming, ugly, beautiful, cold, hot, quiet, troubled, lovely... this city is just everything


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by hershome








by Humpty Dumbty

































by rob hallam








by kilovh









































by Ruthie Kansas
















by yanec


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

sad that i cant visit israel with iranian passport
you should give the palestinians east jerusalem so i can visit palestine and then east jerusalem.
are there many iranian jews in jerusalem?
do they still speak persian and what names do they have


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I cant visit Iran as well
give Tebriz to Azerbaijan and I'll visit it also

there are around 120,000 iranians


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

:lol:
dont forget we have liberate u from these babolonyans
u should give east jerusalem as gift to us iranians and we
forget the wipe of the map issue
just joking mate
have muchrespect for persian jewish poeple!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

AMAZING loved the pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics ZOHAR :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

going there with my ex-class mates this Saturday! can't wait


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^can I join?
Im searching someone to go with


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Zohar, are those bubble gums on the pavement or wrapping papers?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

dunno
lol why do u ask me?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i think it's paper... typical city rubbish...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I think there are bubble gums as well


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

holy city, looks nice.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by ShimonZ


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

actually Jerusalem means history  and we shouldn't expect modernity or change it.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah but there is also another Jerusalem- a new Jerusalem.I want to show u pics from Jerusalem that u never seen,cuz ure used to see pics from holy sites of Jerusalem


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by dorit52
















by dragal666









by RahelSharon
















by jaime silva









by Man of Leasure


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by hanneorla


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

visiting the city was great! lots of nice little green parks, and the prettiest architecture, not to mention how crowded with tourists the city centre is!


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Jerusalem looks very, very nice. I like it.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Western Wall Plaza, Old City*









:lol:


*Courtesy of Vic Sofras in Flickr http://flickr.com/photos/vsofras/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


>


Very nice pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by roei84


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Flickr


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

The city looks really nice and tidy...and actually is greener than i thought.
I was expecting a more arabic looking city but, instead, from those pics it looks very south european.
One day i wanna visit it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics including the last one


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

lol why did u include it?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Eran Finkel


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

vcoco said:


> The city looks really nice and tidy...and actually is greener than i thought.
> I was expecting a more arabic looking city but, instead, from those pics it looks very south european.
> One day i wanna visit it.


the great thing about it, is that it has many architectural styles and influences to it - including European, Muslim, Jewish, Ottoman etc.

in recent years, the city council has renovated buildings and paved streets and so everything is much nicer, prettier and friendlier


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Deanb said:


> in recent years, the city council has renovated buildings and paved streets and so everything is much nicer, prettier and friendlier


I need to visit Jerusalem I havent been there a whole year


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Liat Polotzky


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Theduck


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Gil Dor


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Ron Feld
Hebrew uni


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:jerusalemshots.com


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

more


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

part 3


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

part 4


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

part 5
*City center*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

part 6


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics ZOHAR :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the city just looks European in many shots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>





ZOHAR said:


>


Those paintings are incredible! :cheers:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Jerusalem is truly amazing! I wanna go to Israel so bad.


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

come!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

eduardo90 said:


> Wow Jerusalem is truly amazing! I wanna go to Israel so bad.


you are always welcome to visit!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Im welcoming you too


----------



## Dor_1890 (Dec 2, 2008)

oh jerusalem jerusalem... 
absolutely perfect and amazing!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------

